# 3 Piece Set



## Reese Outdoors (Nov 27, 2011)

Here is a three piece set that is being offered for $20.00 shipped. Interested, email me at [email protected]

Thanks.

Loren


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Welcome to PT Loren.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Good looking set man! I'm sure someone will swoop those up quick!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Loren. Nice calls.


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

If your calls are as good as your lanyards, they are gonna be good.

Welcome to PT Loren.


----------



## gonefishn (Jan 28, 2010)

Welcome to PT Loren.


----------

